# Pet Shops Selling DWA



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

What are your opinions and view on pet shops selling DWA animals? 

Good or Bad? Dangerous or Safe?

I've noticed recently that alot more reptile shops are starting to sell DWA animals. Most of these are good shops but some are concerning as they do not have them in secure tanks (one in particular.... no names) and do not have the proper knowledge required to pass on.

The pet shop license includes a DWA license should this be changed to stop in experienced shop owners selling DWA to the public with licenses?


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

only people who have the rite set ups are goin 2 have the dwa, so the animals are likly to be goin 2 a good home, i don see the prob as long as the shop knows what they are doing as it is a dangerous work hazard.:2thumb:


----------



## 400runner (May 15, 2006)

i think that there should possibly be some sort of inspection or test of the shop owners knowledge before they are given the right to hold dwa animals. after all, there are some complete mongrels who own shops!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

gecko-kus said:


> What are your opinions and view on pet shops selling DWA animals?
> 
> Good or Bad? Dangerous or Safe?
> 
> ...


A pet shop license does not necessarily include a DWA. Here in Cardiff it does not unless you specifically ask permission to hold it and have an inspection the same as a DWA, then the animals are listed on your license. If they are not listed, you cannot keep them. I think this is a good way to go about it.

If a shop doesn't have them in secure tanks you may want to have a word with your local council officer as first and foremost they should be housed safely and security for the safety of both the shop, their employees, and of course the public.

I think there is little to no market for DWA really, shops are keeping them because it pulls punters in who will almost always end up with something like a corn snake or a bearded dragon, not with the gaboon viper, cobra or crocodile. Dwarf caimans seem to be used as crowd pleasers quite often.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Athravan said:


> A pet shop license does not necessarily include a DWA. Here in Cardiff it does not unless you specifically ask permission to hold it and have an inspection the same as a DWA, then the animals are listed on your license. If they are not listed, you cannot keep them. I think this is a good way to go about it.
> 
> If a shop doesn't have them in secure tanks you may want to have a word with your local council officer as first and foremost they should be housed safely and security for the safety of both the shop, their employees, and of course the public.
> 
> I think there is little to no market for DWA really, shops are keeping them because it pulls punters in who will almost always end up with something like a corn snake or a bearded dragon, not with the gaboon viper, cobra or crocodile. Dwarf caimans seem to be used as crowd pleasers quite often.


 
I definately agree with the crowd puller's!!!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

ough yer, my local rep shop has rattlers, fior show but they are cared for by a guy with 40 odd years exp with hots, thats the sort of care that is needed, rather than a guy with profit making ideas:2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah that shop is my local too , those rattlers are beauties , they have albino rattlers out back too which are just gorgeus!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

yer they are, i used to do saturdays in there u may have seen me, long black hair?? its gone now, short and blonde lol, that was at begining of the summer though:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

serpentkid100 said:


> only people who have the rite set ups are goin 2 have the dwa, so the animals are likly to be goin 2 a good home, i don see the prob as long as the shop knows what they are doing as it is a dangerous work hazard.:2thumb:


I completely disagree, unfortunately!! A shop not too far away from ours had a huge rattlesnake in a GLASS tank at the front of the shop! 

In the shop, ours are all housed within a 'porch' area that is sealed but not air tight (obviously), completely safe if one does manage to escape it's housing.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i know what your saying but its the law dosnt say that it is needed to do what you do, i'm not saying its good to jus keep em loose like any other snake, but people are going to cut corners, and surely you would have it secure enough that it cant escape as hell would be let loose: victory:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

glidergirl said:


> I completely disagree, unfortunately!! A shop not too far away from ours had a huge rattlesnake in a GLASS tank at the front of the shop!
> 
> In the shop, ours are all housed within a 'porch' area that is sealed but not air tight (obviously), completely safe if one does manage to escape it's housing.


Its the sort of porch i'd like to live in marie. : victory:
must pop up to see you and rich soon.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You're more than welcome anytime Dave .


----------

